# CD 8 Levels - tracking - is there any hope?



## phrumkidost

Hi ladies,

My Dr. has started tracking me this month and my first blood was today, CD 8. Here's what I got:

Estrogen: 235
LH: 6.87
Progesterone: <2

They want me back in two days for more blood. I've started spotting today and just feel like this whole situation is hopeless. Rather than crawl into bed and cry the rest of the day away, I thought I would post these. Do any of you lovely ladies out there have any experience with this? Are these levels awful? Hopeful? Help?


----------



## phrumkidost

Quick follow up: my obsessing led to wikipedia searching and I found these three images helpful

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Luteinizing_hormone_(LH)_during_menstrual_cycle.png

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Estradiol_during_menstrual_cycle.png

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Progesterone_during_menstrual_cycle.png

So, my take home message to myself is that I'm not too abnormal. I thought knowing about these figures may be helpful to others, too.


----------



## PositiveUs

First of all, whey did they do these tests on CD8 instead of CD3???

Estradiol on D3 needs to be low to get prego, like below 60 or 70.
Did they check tsh? that has to be at least 3 or below for pregnancy but the "normal range" is up to 4.5 or 5 but that's still not normal for ttc.
These ranges are misleasding if taken by themselves. A fertility specialist would know that.
What about fsh, amh, prolactin, etc.???


----------



## phrumkidost

They did my CD3 levels a few months back to get a picture. Now I'm tracking through ovulation and the luteal phase to confirm ovulation and also see about luteal phase deficiency. I remember my tsh was 2.1 and was told all was "normal". Unfortunately, I left my folder at the clinic that had all my results so I can't compare things myself. I'll be back on CD 11 for more tests, so please cross your fingers for me that signs are indicating ovulation! No appointment with the specialist until after the cycle is over.


----------



## phrumkidost

A follow up in case anyone else reads this thread:

CD 11:

Estrogen: 241
LH: 10.5
Progesterone: <2

I would still appreciate anyone's thoughts on these numbers -- i.e if it sounds like ovulation would eventually even be possible this month. My Dr. will go through it all with me at my next appointment in November, I am sure, but it is hard not to obsess about these things. :p

As a bit more background, I've been told in the past (as a teenager/young adult) that I was possible PCOS. I never had monthly periods until I started taking vitex as part of ttc a year ago. Been more or less regular since then, but worry the cycles have been anovulatory. Obviously, the tracking is meant to show one way or the other, but, as I said, I can't help but obsess about it. Next blood work is scheduled for Friday. 

Sigh.


----------



## Kellysmom

phrumkidost said:


> A follow up in case anyone else reads this thread:
> 
> CD 11:
> 
> Estrogen: 241
> LH: 10.5
> Progesterone: <2
> 
> I would still appreciate anyone's thoughts on these numbers -- i.e if it sounds like ovulation would eventually even be possible this month. My Dr. will go through it all with me at my next appointment in November, I am sure, but it is hard not to obsess about these things. :p
> 
> As a bit more background, I've been told in the past (as a teenager/young adult) that I was possible PCOS. I never had monthly periods until I started taking vitex as part of ttc a year ago. Been more or less regular since then, but worry the cycles have been anovulatory. Obviously, the tracking is meant to show one way or the other, but, as I said, I can't help but obsess about it. Next blood work is scheduled for Friday.
> 
> Sigh.

I'm not by any means an expert, but I can offer some insight. At CD 11 your 
E2 and LH are supposed to be high. E2 rises first, which then triggers your LH surge. There is a small rise in progesterone before ovulation, but this particular hormone is not important until afterward. In fact, I've read that high progesterone before ovulation will delay it indefinately. I've also read that high or low E2 levels are NOT considered a sign of diminished ovarian reserve unless you ALSO have high FSH. Your CD 8 FSH is awesome! Anything under 10 is what you need. The only reason (in my opinion) that your CD 11 FSH is a little high is because you're only a few days from ovulation. This is the reason doctors do these tests on CD 3, because it is a better indicator of FSH and E2 levels. Anything too far afterward and your levels would already be rising, thus throwing your numbers way off. 

Good luck, and keep us updated!!

I'm a little confused why your doc would do CD 8 and 11 bloodtests.... especially for progesterone. I've just never heard of it. Just to be sure... you do mean CD 8 and 11 and not 8 or 11 dpo, right?


----------



## phrumkidost

Thanks, Kellysmom! I so appreciate your thoughts. 

They are tying to see if I ovulate and then, assuming I do, they want to see how my progesterone levels are (yes, these are CD 8 and 11 tests -- NOT dpo). Maybe they just always do these three hormones to keep things easy? Anyway, they want to see my estrogen numbers in the 400s and will the do an ultrasound to see if the ovaries are actually doing anything interesting. Still, no luck, unfortunately. It's now CD 14 and I got these numbers this morning:

LH: 12.3
Estrogen:312
Progesterone: <2

Still no indication of ovulation, but things are slowly moving in that direction, I think?? I spotted a teeny bit today; don't know if that means anything. Also, I've been doing the OPK strips since the first day after my period ended and temping. Nothing suggestive of ovulation from those sources, either. 

I go back on Monday for more tests to see if I've gotten close to ovulation then. Fingers crossed! On the plus side, if all this shows that I am, indeed, having anovulatory cycles than I guess my Dr. give me clomid or something to facilitate ovulation. But until this month is over and I've seen the Dr. I will be obsessing like crazy about this. Your insights are super helpful -- thanks again.


----------



## Kellysmom

Oh, ok... I get it... sorry! Yep, it certainly does look like you're moving toward ovulation. Don't worry too much about it not happening at CD 14. Mine will happen anywhere from CD 14 to CD 20. Good Luck, and I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## phrumkidost

Thanks again! You're the best. To hear that you don't ovulate until after CD14 sometimes is very reassuring. I'll stay optimistic and let you know how things go on Monday.


----------



## phrumkidost

And here's an update from Monday (CD 18):

Estrogen: 437
LH: 13
Progesterone:<2

They think I may have Oed/be Oing! So I am going in tomorrow morning for an ultrasound. I am so excited for someone to have a look at my ovaries and see what's going on. But any insights you may have, Kellysmom, would be welcomed! :hugs:


----------



## phrumkidost

In case anyone is still watching this thread: Tuesday's results were terribly depressing:

Estrogen: 330
LH: 10
Progesterone: <2

A few follicles on the R ovary were 8-10 while one on the L was 12. This is CD 19! I expect AF in ten days so feel hopeless. Ugh. They want me back in two days but I can't make it for 5. Really, is there any hope after the numbers start going down?


----------



## phrumkidost

New updates in case anyone watches this:

I was out of town for work so missed a few days of tracking. I got positive OPK results over the weekend and had my blood taken today (CD 26):

Estrogen: 437
LH: 13.8
Progesterone: 15

They think I'm 4dpo. The BD timing wasn't good with me out of town, but I'm so pleased to have Oed! I go in again in three days to keep track of progesterone for signs of LPD. I'll keep the results here in case anyone is interested.

Who knew you could O on CD22?!


----------

